
Taking the Audiophile Linux distro for a spin - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/9/audiophile-linux-distro
======
justtopost
So its just a lite 'Studio' distro with lowlatency kernel?? I think I make
moat of those changes anyway just for gaming. Calling an OS 'audiophile' is
bordering on asinine. Will they sell me branded 'hi-fi' usb and power cables
too? Seems odd that most people taken by the fraud of this segment of the
market are those who should know better. If you think your ears somehow
measure more acutely than calibrated test equipment, you reject basic science.

Oddly, none of the 'upgrades' mentioned do anything for sound quality, barring
your WM stuttering your sound. The LL kernel causes as many dropouts as it
solves unless setup for recording with a small buffer for monitoring purposes.
A large buffer with a basic kernel will always be more reliable when using a
reasonable pc. Underruns are almost always disk operations.

/rant

